# A Smattering of Photos from 2005-2007



## Jadewik (Apr 10, 2009)

Once again... I'm new here... so you may or may not have seen these before depending on which Halloween forums you frequent. I don't have quite as many photos, but I still want to share.

In 2006, I was a witch and my husband was an undertaker. Mostly, we focused on my witch costume-- since this was our first Halloween together. (Yeah, I'm a youngin'.)

I did the whole "candy in the cauldron" thing... and the potion bottles from Michael's, which I painstakingly stuffed with "things"-- like rice in the Toe of Frog bottle. When kids would come up, I'd put a worm or sprinkle some rice into my fogging cauldron, say the magic words (Trick-or-treat, smell my feet, give me something good to eat), and pull out giant candybars with a cackle! This very convincing bit of "magic" was all the rage that year.

Below: My husband took this photo of me. It's my ALL TIME FAVOURITE Halloween photo.










That year I also carved Darkness from the movie "Legend"









In 2007, my husband picked the theme. He was the Prince of Persia and I was a gypsy. I spent most of our "stash-o'-cash" buying 1000-count 8" glow bracelets (which I've been handing out at Halloween parties and camping trips for the past 2 years). Below was our little table setup.... I was sort of stumped with ideas... and it took my husband FOREVER to come up with a theme-- we actually switched themes after I'd already done work for the other one-- leprechauns. (We were going to make a little stage and do that 2-people make 1 little person-thing.... which we could still do for something else, but I am too lazy to make the little-guy costume for it... and it's late, I'm tired... so I'm rambling. Ignore that last bit...)

Photo!










The shriveled p-kin on the left is my Disney's White Rabbit p-kin design... I also carved the Taj-Mahal in 3D... and was terribly unsatisfied with it so you don't get to see it as one of my 5 photos per post! =P










Lastly... the first time I ever did a 3D or "sculpted" pumpkin carving (in 2005):


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

hi very cool pics

welcome


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

very nice work


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great shots, Jade! You do nice pumpkin work.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes the picture is awesome,that looks like it belongs on a hallmark halloween card. Very nice job on the pumpkins also.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

very talented, and a lot of patience for 3-D carvings, nicely done.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice! Wicked knifework. :jol:


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Great carvings!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow! I've always wanted to carve pumpkins like that.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks like you have some great decorating ideas. Love your witch hat with the curl on the end. Do you have more pictures?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You know...this goes to show that you don't have to have a pro-haunt to have a great-looking Halloween set-up. I add stuff every-year but just don't have a great eye. Apparently, you do.

Very nice , I like this a lot!


----------

